# Changes about to happen update 25 Oct 2022 on masks and Covid testing requirements



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

The Philippines on Saturday reported 1,302 new COVID-19 cases, bringing the nationwide tally to 3,706,951, based on the Department of Health (DOH)’s latest data. 

The country’s active case tally continues to climb, hitting 9,105 on Saturday, up from 8,706 on Friday. This is the highest since April 28, when 9,585 active cases were recorded.

The DOH said the top regions with cases in the past two weeks were the National Capital Region with 5,243, followed by Calabarzon with 1,967, Western Visayas with 912, Central Luzon with 717, and Central Visayas with 525.

The number of recoveries increased to 3,637,268, while the death toll climbed to 60,578.

The latest data also showed 5,343 beds were occupied, while 23,812 were vacant, as the bed occupancy rate in the country stood at 18.3% as of July 1.

A total of 21,273 individuals were tested on Friday, while 316 testing laboratories submitted data.

*New DOH chief *



According to infectious disease expert Dr. Rontgene Solante, COVID-19 cases could possibly increase in the next few days if people become complacent.

“It can be as high as 5,000 or even 10,000 if we [are not] careful. This has also been the experience of other countries where most of the variants are now the B4, the B5, [and] especially the B5. B5 is the emerging variant,” Solante said in Dano Tingcungco’s “24 Oras Weekend” report on Saturday.

He also said the low number of people who receive booster shots and poor ventilation are some of the factors that can contribute to the spike in COVID-19 infections.

In a statement, the DOH said the agency would continue to implement the current COVID-19 response protocols "until new directives" from President Ferdinand "Bongbong" Marcos Jr. "come in.”

However, Solante stressed that a new Health secretary must be appointed soon.

“Somebody should be up there in the DOH to give us a better direction now. And having a vacuum of leadership [any] longer will have an adverse effect on our control [of] this pandemic,” he said. —*VBL, GMA News*



GMA link


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

MCA, I will give you my opinion about COVID, Delta, Omicron.

First of all, the risk of dying is very low - except for old people and people with certain illnesses (called co-mobidities).
In the USA 3/4 of the people who died had 4 or more causes of death on the death certificate (co-morbidities).

Read up on Antibody Dependent Enhancement (ADE). Dengue Fever is a classic example of ADE.
There are 4 strains of Dengue fever.
When you get Dengue fever for the first time - it is no big deal - not life threatening.
If later you get infected with a different strain - then it is serious - and it is life threatening.
Here is why: The body detects Dengue Fever and remembers the last time it had Dengue Fever.
The Bone marrow creates T-Cells which go to the Thymus gland (2 of them in the upper chest).
The Thymus gland is the Army boot camp for the T-Cells and teaches them about the prior infections.
The T-Cells go to fight the Dengue Fever - but the anti-bodies do not match exactly with the different strain of Dengue Fever.
There are only 2 outcomes of an anti-bodies vs virus fight:
1. The anti-bodies neutralize (kill) the virus, or
2. The anti-bodies attach to the virus, but are non-neutralizing (can not kill the virus). These anti-bodies which are attached to the virus actually help the virus infect cells - it is like these non-neutralizing antibodies are opening the door - actually helping the virus get into the cells.

The first infection is called "original antigen sin", because for the rest of your life - you will make Dengue Virus antibodies of the strain that you originally had, and it will make it very difficult for your body to fight off these other 3 strains of the Dengue Virus.

Decades ago, there have been cases where a vaccine is invented.
The vaccine is given to animals - there is a large anti-body response - which makes the scientists happy.
Then the animals are exposed to the virus - and all the animals died.
This is because of the anti-bodies not being an exact match for the virus.
The vaccine is a failure, and the vaccine project is shelved.

Scientists who make vaccines - they are aware of ADE and test for it.

That is enough of a post explaining ADE, and you can read more about it on the internet from many sources.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Everyone who has been vaccinated - has been exposed to the SPIKE protein of the original 2019 Covid-19 (SARS2) before there were any variants/strains. Very early during the pandemic, China actually released on the internet the DNA/RNA of the virus - and this saved many months of work to create COVID vaccines. (Makes you wonder how China had several months head start on this - if you do not believe China created this virus as a bio-weapon).

Everyone who has caught Covid before Omicron - has been exposed to the wild complete virus (including the SPIKE protein).

Now it is 2022.
Everyone who was vaccinated - when exposed to Omicron - their bodies create the wrong antibodies. They have ADE aka original sin.
Everyone who had covid - when exposed to Omicron - their bodies create the wrong antibodies. They have ADE aka original sin.

OMICRON is no more contagious than Delta variant or even the original Wuhan virus.
If previously vaccinated, or previously infected with earlier variants - this is what happens:
It is the non-neutralizing antibodies which attach to the virus, will do not kill the virus, but instead help the virus get into the cells of the body which make it more contagious and also more quickly reproduce and enter the more serious phase of the disease earlier.

However, there is a silver lining to this.
One of the nasty things COVID does is: Once a cell is infected, the virus takes over the DNA in the nucleus of the cell, replicates - and then INFECTS neighboring cells by going through the cell wall into the next cell. Usually viruses must exit the cell in order to infect another cell (being exposed to antibodies in the process). Covid goes cell to cell - going through the cell walls. Very dasterdly what the Chinese created. 
When the COVID virus has all these non-neutralizing antibodies attached to it, it can no longer go through the cell walls to infect other cells.
Of course I do not understand the biological/virological processes of this.
THIS is the reason Omicron is far less lethal.
THIS was the reason vaccinated people infected with Delta variant were less likely to die.
It was because ADE was occurring.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

One of the tricks Viruses do to evade the immune system is to coat themselves with sugar.
This why people say "starve a cold, feed a fever" - actually low carbohydrate is best for any viral infection.

Over 100 years ago the world had the Spanish flu which primarily killed young adults.
It went away after it mutated to the point of not being terribly lethal.
Today it is called "bird flu" H5N1.

During the Spanish flu, doctors prescribed whisky - as much as the patient could drink.
Rumors persist to this day that survivors of that pandemic drank lots of Whisky.

Whisky (along with Scotch and a few other hard drinks) contains no carbohydrates.
I am not certain, but I think the liver is so busy detoxing the alcohol, that it can not perform glycogenesis.
The liver can convert protein into sugar.
The brain must always have a constant flow of sugar, and if meals do not provide this, then the liver breaks down proteins to create sugar.
The brain can also run on Ketones as an alternative fuel (popularized in the low carb diets).

Back to Omicron, a European virologist says Omicron has mutated to the point that 40% of its surface is currently covered with sugar. When it will evolve to be able to coat 100% of its surface with sugar, then it will become more deadly - like the original covid virus, maybe even mor deadly because antibodies will never find it.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Vaccinating during the pandemic was and is the primary cause of fast mutations of COVID causing so many variants.

My smart (but stupid) older sister has had 3 pfizer shots, and won't get the 4th shot until the new booster which includes the Omicron variant. What she doesn't understand is ADE original sin - her body will make the wrong antibodies when exposed to the new promised Omicron vaccine. Also there are scientific papers showing that the mRNA vaccines disable Toll Like receptors 4, 7, and 8. This makes it very difficult for the body to fight all infections, and to fight cancer. This disabling of the immune system is called VAIDS - vaccine caused AIDS. No proof yet if this VAIDS is permanent - it probably is.

There is hope for all of us who have either been vacinated and/or caught COVID.
Viruses can not reproduce on their own.
Viruses can reproduce only when they take over the DNA machinery inside the nucleus of a cell.
There is a way to stop ALL viruses from reproducing - at least the RNA viruses like COVID and the common cold.
When ZINC gets into the cell, all virus reproduction stops.
The problem is ZINC has difficulty getting into cells, and needs a "ZINC IONOPHORE".
known zinc ionophores are: hydroxychloroquine, ivermectin, Quercetin.
I suspect Resveratrol might also be a zinc ionophore.

So go watch this old 2020 Medcram Episode 34 for how this works.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Well here in the USA, they believe a new variant of the virus will sweep the country this summer. I wonder when this will end? We may be in a long haul for several years. I think the main thing to do is get the vaccine shots and protect yourself from large crowds. I have 4 Pfizer shots and I still put on my mask when in large crowds.
art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Perhaps we will switch to the whole virus vaccine like the Chinese sinopharm.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Unvaccinated people who recover from COVID have antibodies to 4 parts of the virus (if I recall correctly).
The majority of vaccinated people who recover from COVID only have antibodies to the SPIKE portion (if I recall correctly).

There are 2 blood tests for Covid IGG antibodies: the S antibody test and N antibody test ("S" is for Spike), but I think I read there are 4 antibodies, we only have tests for 2 of them.

So yes, a whole virus vaccine like India and China make would in theory have the same antibodies as an unvaccinated person who recovers from Covid. And since they are not mRNA vaccines there should be no risk of Vaccine AIDS.

The only part of the virus that does harm is the SPIKE.
In the early days of COVID Indian scientists found 4 insertions of HIV DNA in the Spike protein.
This makes the Spike protein - a "folded protein".

Remember Mad Cow Disease scare decades ago ?
Mad Cow Disease is a PRION disease - a PRION is a folded protein.
In the brain, when a folded protein comes in contact with a normal protein - surprise - it turns the normal protein into a folded protein.

PRION diseases include: Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease (Mad Cow in humans gets its own special name), some research thinks Parkinson's is caused by prions, and a few others






Prion Diseases | CDC







www.cdc.gov













Prion Diseases


Prion diseases comprise several conditions. A prion is a type of protein that can trigger normal proteins in the brain to fold abnormally. Prion diseases can affect both humans and animals and are sometimes transmitted to humans by infected meat products. The most common form of prion disease...




www.hopkinsmedicine.org





So, it's my opinion that almost everyone who has been vaccinated against covid, and almost everyone who has recovered from covid probably have prions in their brains slowly destroying the brain. It is a slow disease. Maybe it takes 10 years ? Nobody knows.

Zinc + an Ionophore taken for life will protect against diseases if I indeed I have Vaccine-AIDS

Taking enough vitamin D to maintain OH25 blood levels over 50 ng/ml for life should prevent cancers if indeed I have Vaccine-AIDS.

But there is nothing I have read about that can eliminate PRIONS if indeed I have prions in my brain.
I did find 1 patent to treat prions, but I don't know if any of it was reliable.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

BTW, I read alot, but I do not have any medical training.
So what I write about is what I have read, plus in some cases my opinion.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> Perhaps we will switch to the whole virus vaccine like the Chinese sinopharm.


 Swedish TV news told yesterday there are many new infected by a new varriation called *Ba5. *


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Yeah, I hear you M.C.A. numbers are on the rise again here and that's a worry, from 150 to 300 new infections daily a week ago and rising steadily.
It's sad really, people seem to drop the ball and become complacent and then some, Australia is a devastating example with 30 to 40K new infections daily now,,,,,,, A country that was once rated one of the best in the world for control and was ranked like the 135th best countries has slipped down to 15th place and still dropping while the Philippines has gone from something like 20th to now 37th, well done and keep your guards up all that live here.

An example: Australia 30K new daily cases with a pop of only 25.5 M, if we were the population of the Philippines that would equal around 130K cases a day......... 100 times worse than the Philippines and the laugh is Australia is supposed to be a first world country. Sad.

My Sis in oz has had her 3 shots so far, waiting for her 4th and wears a mask every time she leaves the house...... She contracted Covid the other day and blames all the fools on public transport not wearing masks. She is and will be ok and her husband is still Covid free. So many Aussies have dropped the ball big time and all are paying the price including the 30 new deaths today.
Sorry for the rant.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Howard, it was brought out early in the infection that Vitamin C with Zinc was protective, that reminds me I ran out of Vitamin C with the zinc capsules and I only have the Vitamin C in chewable tablets the daughter-in-law from Canada gave us a large bottle.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I seem to vaguely remember reading that vit c and zinc shouldn't be taken together but a separate times because one of them prevents the uptake of the other.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Husband today tested positive.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Husband today tested positive.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


What are the symptoms Steve and are they mild or? Hope all is well.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> Howard, it was brought out early in the infection that Vitamin C with Zinc was protective, that reminds me I ran out of Vitamin C with the zinc capsules and I only have the Vitamin C in chewable tablets the daughter-in-law from Canada gave us a large bottle.


 Dont you eat your vegetables?  Or fruit? *NO NEED of Vitamin C pills*... 
No need of zink neither if check a bit what eating. This I had to look up didnt know in what: 


> Whole grains and milk products are good sources of zinc. Many ready-to-eat breakfast cereals are fortified with zinc.
> Oysters, red meat, and poultry are excellent sources of zinc. Baked beans, chickpeas, and nuts (such as cashews and almonds) also contain zinc.







bigpearl said:


> Husband today tested positive.


 Oh 😥 Much ill?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> What are the symptoms Steve and are they mild or? Hope all is well.


Mild but both isolated for a week while all the fools run around with no masks pretending all is fine.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Dont you eat your vegetables?  Or fruit? *NO NEED of Vitamin C pills*...
> No need of zink neither if check a bit what eating. This I had to look up didnt know in what:


But if your body is lacking certain vitamins and minerals you need supplements to counteract the imbalance.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> But if your body is lacking certain vitamins and minerals you need supplements to counteract the imbalance.


 Change what you eat, so you dont need pills  
Some nutrisions are some hard to get enough of or ballanced (some can even become to much as e g Vitamin A)
but Vitamin C is among the EASIEST to not become short of by there are much in most crops (and cant become to much by surplus are just peed out.)


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Vitamin C.
The main purpose of taking vitamin C is it will spare the glutathione, raising glutathione levels.
Yes, I take 1000 mg of vitamin C every day.
But Glutathione is what we really need.

I think the story went like this:
A deer in the forest creates its own vitamin C - it might create 10,000 mg of vitamin C each day.
Vitamin C is the antioxidant made by deer.

Human beings create Glutathione as its anti-oxidant.
The human body creates Glutathione from 3 proteins: Glutamate (or glutamic acid which is very similar), Glycine, and Cysteine.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Essential_amino_acid



The human body has around 22 proteins, and 9 of these are "essential". Theoretically, if a person eats enough of these 9 essential amino acids, the liver can convert them into any of the other proteins as needed. Then there are 6 "conditionally essential" proteins - meaning sometimes the liver can not produce these. One of these conditionally essential proteins is Cysteine.

The limitation for how much Glutathione a person can make is how much Cysteine the person eats (and/or the liver can create). Cysteine is found in eggs, chicken, beef, fish.

NAC (Cysteine) is a low cost supplement I have been taking for over a decade to raise glutathione levels.
In addition I eat gelatin every day because it contains plenty of Glycene and Glutamate.
Thus my body can create maximum amounts of glutathione.

Every hospital has NAC in the emergency room.
NAC is the antidote for a tylenol overdose.
Tylenol destroys the liver - especially if taken with alcohol.

There have been real scientific studies published in real medical journals that NAC protects the lungs from COVID damage. To me it is not clear if it is the NAC itself, or the Glutathione made from the NAC.
Here is 1 study - the first one I found today using duck-duck-go search.








N-Acetylcysteine to Combat COVID-19: An Evidence Review


The novel coronavirus disease (COVID-19) is caused by a virus (SARS-Cov-2) and is known for inducing multisystem organ dysfunction associated with significant morbidity and mortality. Current therapeutic strategies for COVID-19 have failed to effectively ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





The response to these studies: the FDA announced it will make NAC a prescription only drug. Then Amazon banned selling NAC - I had been buying NAC from Amazon for over a decade. 

No actual FDA ban has yet occurred. It's pretty difficult to ban something found in many food items. I had to switch to a different internet selling website to buy NAC.

The attack against NAC is the same as the attack against HCQ and Ivermectin.
The rules for "emergency authorization" of the vaccines and the medicines has an important condition - there must be no treatments for SARS2/Covid-19. If even one good treatment is discovered, then all the emergency authorized items cease to be used. These vaccines are earning 10s of billions of dollars each year - the biggest money maker big-pharma has ever had from a single product. Every major television news has adds "brought to you by Pfizer" - and they are a huge part of the information propaganda wars.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Positivity rate continues to rise in NCR; several provinces at over 10% –OCTA







*

The COVID-19 positivity rate continued to increase in the National Capital Region (NCR), while the rate in several provinces remained faster than 10%, the OCTA Research Group reported. 

In a tweet, OCTA Research fellow Dr. Guido David said that the NCR had a positivity rate of 10.4% on Thursday, July 7, from the previous 8.3% last Saturday, July 2.

Several provinces had positivity rates higher than 10%: Antique (18.9%), Batangas (10.5%), Capiz (17.8%), Cavite (16.2%), Iloilo (10.9%), Laguna (16.2%), Pampanga (16.1%), and Rizal (15.7%).
In a tweet, OCTA Research fellow Dr. Guido David said that the NCR had a positivity rate of 10.4% on Thursday, July 7, from the previous 8.3% last Saturday, July 2.

Several provinces had positivity rates higher than 10%: Antique (18.9%), Batangas (10.5%), Capiz (17.8%), Cavite (16.2%), Iloilo (10.9%), Laguna (16.2%), Pampanga (16.1%), and Rizal (15.7%).

Based on its latest bulletin, the Department of Health (DOH) said 1,712 new coronavirus infections were reported in the country.

This brought the nationwide total caseload to 3,714,770.

Metro Manila recorded the highest number of COVID-19 cases in the last 14 days with 6,869. It was followed by Region IV-A with 2,915; Region VI with 1,253; Region III with 1,134; and Region VII with 662. *— DVM, GMA News*


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

several countries are getting lower numbers of the virus. I believe getting the vaccine shot will lower cases throughout the world. I have 4 shots of the Pfizer vaccine. I do believe in the shots. My daughter was tested positive for the virus but she had all 4 shots of the Pfizer vaccine. She showed only mild symptoms. Now she is over the virus. Had she not gotten the 4 shots then it could have been a lot worse.

art


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

art1946 said:


> several countries are getting lower numbers of the virus.


 Realy? E g Sweden have got sudden much RAISED numbers by the new Ba5 version.



art1946 said:


> I believe getting the vaccine shot will lower cases throughout the world.


 Well. Viruses make new versions, but it seem people become less serious ill. In a version before this Ba5, in Sweden a lot got illl, but almost none died.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

yes Lunkan I agree. My daughter is proof of the vaccine shots. She was feeling bad so she went and was tested positive for the virus. She had all 4 shots of the Pfizer vaccine. She is now over it. without the shots she could have had a severe case. 

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Here's my question several now in our Municipality are testing positive and not just one Barangay but it's spread out and then the claim is that it's "mild" and yet some are in the hospital, what! and then others in-home quarantine? 

And Art less Covid numbers... Are you sure about that? And now in our Municipality, I'm seeing the same ole Barangay workers out on the corners marked in their yellow vests as sort of a deterrent or warning to keep your mask on, also in our market area.

Art what were your daughter's symptoms if you don't mind sharing?

And then it was brought out that getting the current vaccines wouldn't do much to fight new variants, they have to reformulate the vaccine to fight the current infections and label it as a booster shot.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> Here's my question several now in our Municipality are testing positive and not just one Barangay but it's spread out and then the claim is that it's "mild" and yet some are in the hospital, what! and then others in-home quarantine?


 The two latest spread EASIER but mildER = Many - but I believe fewer percent of thjem geting ill - need hospital still but fewer die. The second last got many MORE ill than the first but opposite concerning dieing.
Very clear statistic (in Sweden). Seem similar for the newest too


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Here's my question several now in our Municipality are testing positive and not just one Barangay but it's spread out and then the claim is that it's "mild" and yet some are in the hospital, what! and then others in-home quarantine?
> 
> And Art less Covid numbers... Are you sure about that? And now in our Municipality, I'm seeing the same ole Barangay workers out on the corners marked in their yellow vests as sort of a deterrent or warning to keep your mask on, also in our market area.
> 
> ...


Although the vaccine appears less effective it still seems prevent serious illness.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

M.C.A., Here in the USA many people do not trust the PCR tests. The inventor of PCR in his patent talked about only doing around 20 or 25 cycles (I don't remember which number). Many are doing 40 cycles which produce huge amounts of false-positives. So, I do not trust the case numbers.

Also, everyone who goes to the hospital gets a PCR test. If a patient tests positive the hospital automatically gets thousands of dollars from the US government. If a patient dies from covid, the hospital automatically gets even more thousands of dollars. So, if someone is in a car crash, goes to the hospital, PCR test shows he has covid, then dies from the car crash, he is counted as a Covid death. If someone has a heart attack, goes to the hospital, PCR test shows he has covid, dies from the heart attack, he is counted as a covid death. CDC statistics show 3/4 of covid deaths had at least 4 causes of death on the death certificate. So, I do not trust the death numbers.

What I watch here in Maryland, USA is the number of people hospitalized with covid. Even though most of the people hospitalized "with covid" are there for something else: planned operation, heart attack, fell off a ladder, etc.. Maryland has a population of a little over 6 million people, and the number of people hospitalized "with covid" has stabilized around 500 patients.

My neice had Omicron last month - recovered within 1 week - it was no more serioius than a cold. Why should anyone care about such cases ? So, I only watch the number of people hospitalized with covid - even though many (unknown number) are mild covid and they are in hospital for a totally different reason.

That's my opinion.
Regards


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Omicron is considered a mild illness but is that amongst the fully vaccinated. To the unvaccinated it can still be a great danger.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

So much about covid is in the news.
Just in case you missed it:

You will never be "fully vaccinated"




__





‘We will never be fully vaccinated against COVID’: Canadians may be required to get booster shot every 9 months






www.msn.com





Covid shots for little kids are DOA. Only 1 percent of parents will vaccine their kids.




__





Big Pharma to Investigate Own Covid Shots for Heart Failure Risk


USSA News, Breaking conservative news, Breaking News, Latest News and Current News from ussanews.com. Breaking news and video. Latest Current News: U.S., World, Economy, Health, Business, Technology, Politics.




ussanews.com





EU warns booster shots impair immune system








EU regulators warn against repeated COVID booster shots


European Union's vaccine regulators say excessive use of COVID booster shots could impair immune response, lead to system 'overload'.




www.israelnationalnews.com






https://ifunny.co/video/firstword-eu-immune-system-warning-on-boosters-Mi10fHIg9



Why does the world, after massive vaccination campaigns, now have "sudden adult death syndrome" SADS ?








Sudden Adult Death Syndrome baffles doctors | The Spectator Australia


A strange new medical anomaly has doctors baffled as it sweeps across the country. Sudden Adult Death Syndrome (SADS) is on the rise, and it’s tragically claiming the lives of healthy young adults…




www.spectator.com.au





40,000 US national guard, and 22,000 army reservists refused covid vaccines, now fired.








Army bars more than 60K National Guards, Reservists from service, cutting off pay


The US Army on Friday said that roughly 40,000 National Guardsmen and 22,000 Reservists who have refused to get vaccinated against COVID will be barred from duties, effectively cutting their pay an…




nypost.com





3% of US Army being fired for refusing covid vaccines








US Army will start firing vaccine refuseniks for 'misconduct'


The Army's announcement makes it the final military service to lay out its discharge policy for vaccine refusers. The branch's deadline for vaccinations was December 15.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> So much about covid is in the news.
> Just in case you missed it:
> 
> You will never be "fully vaccinated"
> ...


I remember reading about Sudan Death Syndrome Lol... what a name Howard but so little information about these people were they obese, so that seems to be the predominant killer.

Well... we now have a new Administration and it appears so far that there are many delays to removing the outdoor mask mandates.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Sudden death syndrome: It's my understanding that young adults with no history of medical risk factors are just suddenly falling down dead. It's something one can search for and get more information, but not with google.
duckduckgo also has censorship - called "safe search".
I keep "safe search" off because there are alot that we know, and an ever larger amount of "maybe" information out there.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> Sudden death syndrome: It's my understanding that young adults with no history of medical risk factors are just suddenly falling down dead. It's something one can search for and get more information, but not with google.
> duckduckgo also has censorship - called "safe search".
> I keep "safe search" off because there are alot that we know, and an ever larger amount of "maybe" information out there.


Interesting search engine and yes you are right Google does block information and has been blocking information or steering your searches in other directions or misdirections, I've noticed that for several years now.

The trouble with this app is that it requires you use Opera only or default Opera, I do use Opera all the time but I will use Google for bank transactions.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*DOH: 1,660 new COVID-19 cases push active tally to 14K *(July 13, 2022)


While it remains at a safe level, the bed occupancy rate in the country further spiked to 21 percent. It means that of the 28,903 beds in hospitals nationwide, 6,072 are occupied while 22,831 are vacant.


GMA News link full story


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Howard_Z said:


> Sudden death syndrome: It's my understanding that young adults with no history of medical risk factors are just suddenly falling down dead. It's something one can search for and get more information, but not with google.
> duckduckgo also has censorship - called "safe search".
> I keep "safe search" off because there are alot that we know, and an ever larger amount of "maybe" information out there.


 Interesting. What types of info dont Google show?

I suppouse you mean the sudden death babies can get by their automatic breth system isnt developed fully? so some just stop brething. 
(Very young babies have an automatic CLOSE system too if they get under water. Otherwice their lungs would get full of water before they get born. I guess its related.)


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I just googled sudden death syndrome and a whole page of links come up. I guess you have to dig a bit deeper if you want to find conspiracy theories.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

On my desktop computer I use Mozilla Firefox browser.
Years ago I heard it had the best security.

In Firefox settings a person can choose which search engine to use by default.
Or you can just type 








DuckDuckGo — Privacy, simplified.


The Internet privacy company that empowers you to seamlessly take control of your personal information online, without any tradeoffs.




duckduckgo.com





After searching for something near the top you will see a line
"All regions SafeSearch off AnyTime"

You can click on these 3 things and change them.
I keep SafeSearch off, and sometimes I change AnyTime to be PastMonth for more recent matches.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Maybe this newer covid variant is stabilizing the number finally dropped today to July 3rd, 2022 covid numbers or the original thread posting.

*Philippines’ 1,363 new COVID-19 cases push active tally to 14,464 GMA News link full story*


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Maybe this newer covid variant is stabilizing the number finally dropped today to July 3rd, 2022 covid numbers or the original thread posting.
> 
> *Philippines’ 1,363 new COVID-19 cases push active tally to 14,464 GMA News link full story*


Yes but there was also a very large drop in testing. Less testing finds less cases.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

As many here know we lost Bens Mum and almost his Dad late last year, (Covid) they listened to too many conspiracy theories as did all the family and neighbours where they live, none vaccinated and refused to have the shots....... After she passed away they all panicked and got their shots. Not lost anyone since.

Thing we have to remember here it is an apparent 3rd world country but. The numbers here are nothing compared to many first world countries, Australia 100 times the infection rate, the US nearly 10 times, France like 150 times and Italy similar and the list goes on.

I take my hat off to the Filipino people for following DOH recommendations more so now than a year ago and it shows with the reduced infections. 
I'm still waiting for my 4th Pfizer shot and not too far away from what I hear.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Philippines reports 2,371 new COVID-19 cases*

Okay well... looks like it's climbing.

GMA News link full story


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> *Philippines reports 2,371 new COVID-19 cases*
> 
> Okay well... looks like it's climbing.
> 
> GMA News link full story


Baring in mind they only count the cases going into the primary hospitals we are only ever seeing the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> Baring in mind they only count the cases going into the primary hospitals we are only ever seeing the tip of the iceberg.


The current Administration hired back on the same DOH people, I thought there might be a change-up but it doesn't appear so.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Experts say COVID-19 pandemic on its ‘endgame; NCR's cases might've already peaked*
By GISELLE OMBAY, GMA News
*Published *July 19, 2022 4:55pm


“IATF’s concept is really in the beginning of an emerging infectious disease. I don’t think I can consider COVID today, after three years, still an emerging infectious disease. It’s just one of the diseases. In fact we have more dengue cases today,” Herbosa said during Pandesal Forum.

Further, at a Laging Handa briefing, OCTA Research fellow Dr. Guido David said COVID-19 daily positivity rate in the National Capital Region (NCR) has decreased over the past two days from 14% on July 15 to 12.5% and 12% on July 16 and July 17, respectively.

GMA News link full story


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*2,828 new Covid-19 cases logged*

The National Capital Region registered 10,636 new cases in the past two weeks, followed by Calabarzon with 6,167, Central Luzon with 2,821, Western Visayas with 2,232, and Central Visayas with 1,101.

Meanwhile, a total of 23,567 individuals were tested for COVID-19 on Wednesday, while 328 testing laboratories submitted data. 

As of Wednesday, there were 7,203 beds occupied nationwide and 22,066 beds unoccupied, for a bed occupancy rate of 24.6%. 

GMA News link full story


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks Mark, yes slowly climbing but in my opinion very good compared to first world countries.
If Australia had the population of the Philippines they would have had over 220,000 new cases today, as said my Aussie compatriots have dropped the ball big time. Today AU had 55,000. If we were the population of the States we would have secured some 730,000 new cases.

If the Philippines had the same population as the US they would have recorded some 9,000 new cases today as opposed the the US recording over 10 times more.

Sure while the numbers are rising slowly let's hope this country continues to follow masking and social distancing laws as it seriously appears this country at the moment is one of the safest so far.
All stay safe and well.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Thanks Mark, yes slowly climbing but in my opinion very good compared to first world countries.
> If Australia had the population of the Philippines they would have had over 220,000 new cases today, as said my Aussie compatriots have dropped the ball big time. Today AU had 55,000. If we were the population of the States we would have secured some 730,000 new cases.
> 
> If the Philippines had the same population as the US they would have recorded some 9,000 new cases today as opposed the the US recording over 10 times more.
> ...


Steve, the only reason the numbers are rising so slowly in the Philippines compared to the west is because they are not counting them.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

LOL, interesting observation Gary, How could you know and say that? All I can say is time will tell, has China been counting? The UK? The US? Australia? Are their numbers correct?
I feel far safer here than any western/first world country currently.

OMO, 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Gary D said:


> Steve, the only reason the numbers are rising so slowly in the Philippines compared to the west is because they are not counting them.


I think the government is counting every covid case they know about. 
How many cases are being missed is another story. If I was earning minimum wage and felt a bit ****ty for a few days I doubt I wouldn’t fork out the money for a test.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

magsasaja said:


> I think the government is counting every covid case they know about.
> How many cases are being missed is another story. If I was earning minimum wage and felt a bit ****ty for a few days I doubt I wouldn’t fork out the money for a test.


They only count the cases in primary hospitals, how many go uncounted in the public hospitals.?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

The numbers are there, can you back up that claim Gary D? Prove this government wrong with its reporting to the WHO? Another government?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*The Department of Health (DOH) on Friday recorded 3,389 new COVID-19 cases, the highest daily tally in the past five months.*

-So since yesterday the infection is up 1/3, and it's starting to get legs.

This was the highest daily count since February 12 when the Philippines posted 3,792 new infections.

Among the top regions with cases in the last two weeks were the National Capital Region with 11,112 followed by Calabarzon with 6,592, Central Luzon with 3,007, Western Visayas with 2,309, and Central Visayas with 1,222.

As of Thursday, there were 7,109 beds occupied nationwide and 21,899 beds unoccupied, for a bed occupancy rate of 24.5%. GMA News link full story


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

If you are worried, you can look at the numbers here every day









Philippines COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer


Philippines Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.




www.worldometers.info





And scroll down to look at the graphs.

I do not see anything to be concerned about.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

If you want to compare Philippines to other countries:









COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info





And click on the column Deaths/1M population


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> If you are worried, you can look at the numbers here every day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The concern in the Philippines is unlike the US or other Western nations because law enforcement will enforce transit laws, so if we go back into a lockdown that means you have to get a doctor to certify you're not sick and then you'll have to get the Mayor to sign a travel pass, get ready for some fun Howard and welcome to the party, you won't even be able to travel to the next city without that travel pass and health certificate they have checkpoints, it's taken very seriously here.

It was so tough in my region because we don't have taxis or other forms of transport all shut down and even if we did they weren't allowed to run and trikes were also banned from entering our next city so I couldn't get access to my bank for over 2 months, many citizens resorted to bike travel but it was very hot at that time.

With all that said I don't predict we will go to that far extreme again but never say never.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> The concern in the Philippines is unlike the US or other Western nations because law enforcement will enforce transit laws, so if we go back into a lockdown that means you have to get a doctor to certify you're not sick and then you'll have to get the Mayor to sign a travel pass, get ready for some fun Howard and welcome to the party, you won't even be able to travel to the next city without that travel pass and health certificate they have checkpoints, it's taken very seriously here.
> 
> It was so tough in my region because we don't have taxis or other forms of transport all shut down and even if we did they weren't allowed to run and trikes were also banned from entering our next city so I couldn't get access to my bank for over 2 months, many citizens resorted to bike travel but it was very hot at that time.
> 
> With all that said I don't predict we will go to that far extreme again but never say never.


It was only once Alert level one was reached that the over 65s were allowed out. previously to that it was over 60s. Earlier in the year we had to get an S-pass to travel, I assume it's still the same. Our next province would not accept day trippers, you needed a reservation before you could travel out of your province.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Allergies may result in a little extra protection*
Although asthma was considered a potential risk factor for severe Covid earlier in the pandemic, more recent research suggests that low-grade inflammation from conditions like allergies or asthma may have a protective benefit.

MSNBC full length article


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*No more COVID-19 lockdowns*

There will be no more lockdowns.


This was the remark of President Ferdinand "Bongbong" Marcos Jr. during his first State of the Nation Address as he talked about the government's response to the COVID-19 pandemic.

Marcos said there should be a balance between the country's economy and the health and welfare of Filipinos.

Marcos, who was recently infected with the coronavirus, said earlier that he wanted to intensify the vaccination and administration of booster shots in the country. This would ensure the safety of students amid the resumption of face-to-face classes.

Marcos retained the COVID-19 Alert Level System as he seeks the reclassification of restrictions, which would be more compatible with the current milder strains of the coronavirus.

He said if booster doses were given to more people , the COVID-19 Alert Level System could be adjusted.

Department of Health officer-in-charge Maria Rosario Vergeire previously said the agency could craft new classifications by the second week of August.

GMA Link


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

As of Tuesday, July 27th, the bed occupancy rate in the country was 27.1%, with 7,776 beds occupied and 20,993 beds vacant. 

So up until today, the bed occupancy rate has been around 24% and so even though the Covid numbers have been fluctuating the important numbers all come down to how many hospital beds are available.GMA News link full story


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Blood of horseshoe crab used in vaccine development*

Did you know that one of the most important materials for vaccine development are from a so-called living fossil?

The blood of horseshoe crabs, which has lived on Earth much earlier than the dinosaurs, contains an enzyme that identifies endotoxins or bacterial components.

This property is used to test the safety of vaccines, medicines, and implants, among others.

"We now have a whole new wave of vaccines being produced and developed for the battle against COVID-19 and they're being tested on the same test made from the horseshoe crab blood," said Glenn Gauvry of the Ecological Research and Development Group.

Due to overharvesting, however, the population of horseshoe crabs is now dwindling and it has been listed as a protected species.

Researchers and pharmaceutical companies are pursuing alternatives for horseshoe crab blood in vaccine and medicine development.

GMA News link

First time I've seen Blue Blood:


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Philippines posts 4,127 new COVID-19 cases, highest daily tally in five months*

By RICHA NORIEGA, GMA News

*Published *July 29, 2022 7:46pm


As of Thursday, there were 7,862 beds occupied across the country and 21,054 beds vacant, for a bed occupancy rate of 27.2%. GMA News link full story


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Israel has only a population of 9 million people, and they have the same or more covid cases.






קורונה - לוח בקרה


דשבורד נתוני וירוס הקורונה בישראל מטעם משרד הבריאות הישראלי




datadashboard.health.gov.il





Edge and Chrome browsers translate it well.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> Israel has only a population of 9 million people, and they have the same or more covid cases.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That depends on who's counting.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

GMA News link full story


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*CDC: Gorgeous island nation in Asia now at 'high' travel risk for Covid*
(CNN) — The CDC added three new destinations on Monday to its "high" risk list for Covid-19, including an Asian island nation in the Pacific beloved by tourists for its stunning beaches.
The Philippines, a country of 7,000 tropical islands featuring stunning oceanic scenery, delicious food and people renowned for their hospitality, joins Russia and mountain-trekker favorite Nepal in the "high" risk group, also called Level 3.
Locations at Level 3 now account for almost 130 of the roughly 235 places monitored by the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention -- more than half of all listings.

Level 3 became the top rung in terms of risk level in April after the CDC overhauled its ratings system for assessing Covid-19 risk for travelers.
The designation applies to places that have had more than 100 cases per 100,000 residents in the past 28 days. Level 2 and Level 1 are considered "moderate" and "low" risk, respectively.
To recap, these three destinations were added to Level 3 on August 15:
*• Nepal
• The Philippines
• Russia*
Level 4, previously the highest risk category, is now reserved only for special circumstances, such as extremely high case counts, emergence of a new variant of concern or health care infrastructure collapse. Under the new system, no destinations have been placed at Level 4 so far.
*More on Level 3*
Much of Europe has been stubbornly lodged at Level 3 for months with the summer travel season now deep into a traditionally busy August. The following popular European destinations were among those remaining at Level 3 as of August 15:
• France
• Germany
• Greece
• Ireland
• Italy
• The Netherlands
• Norway
• Portugal
• Spain
• United Kingdom
Those aren't the only high-profile spots that find themselves at Level 3. Numerous other destinations around the world are among those in the "high" risk category, including the following:
• Brazil
• Canada
• Costa Rica
• Malaysia
• Mexico
• South Korea
• Thailand
• Turkey
The CDC advises that you get up to date with your Covid-19 vaccines before traveling to a Level 3 destination. Being "up to date" means you have had not only the full initial vaccinations but any boosters for which you're eligible.
*Level 2*
Full article: CDC: Gorgeous island nation in Asia now at 'high' travel risk for Covid


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> *CDC: Gorgeous island nation in Asia now at 'high' travel risk for Covid*
> (CNN) — The CDC added three new destinations on Monday to its "high" risk list for Covid-19, including an Asian island nation in the Pacific beloved by tourists for its stunning beaches.
> The Philippines, a country of 7,000 tropical islands featuring stunning oceanic scenery, delicious food and people renowned for their hospitality, joins Russia and mountain-trekker favorite Nepal in the "high" risk group, also called Level 3.
> Locations at Level 3 now account for almost 130 of the roughly 235 places monitored by the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention -- more than half of all listings.
> ...


And of course the USA would also be level 3.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*DOH reports increase in COVID-19 deaths; 63% of fatalities unvaccinated*

The Department of Health (DOH) reported that the country experienced an increase in COVID-19 related deaths over the past months.

DOH Officer-in-Charge Maria Rosario Vergeire said there was only an average of one death per day last June.

“There is an observed increase in the number of deaths over these past months,” Vergeire said on Friday.

(Last June, we were averaging one death per day. Now, we recorded this July, we averaged eight deaths per day. It was similar last August, we saw nine deaths per day this time.)
Vergeire, based on their July 1 to August 14 data, said that at least 63% of these fatalities were those who were unvaccinated.

The acting DOH chief thus encouraged the public to get inoculated against the viral disease to prevent severe infection.

(We want to remind our fellow Filipinos that there was a higher probability that they may get a severe infection and die if they don’t get vaccinated.)

The DOH OIC said at least 72.3 million Filipinos were fully vaccinated against COVID-19 as of August 18.

Around 6.8 million senior citizens were inoculated, while more than 9.8 million adolescents along with 4.5 million children were fully vaccinated, according to Vergeire.

She said more than 17.3 million individuals received their first booster dose, and more than 1.9 million have received their second dose.

Meanwhile, the Philippines on Friday reported 3,748 new COVID-19 cases, bringing the nationwide caseload to 3,848,449. *— DVM, GMA News*

GMA News link


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Thoughts?

*Infectious disease expert says lifting mandatory face mask policy ‘very dangerous’*

By GISELLE OMBAY, GMA News

*Published *September 6, 2022 4:51pm

Infectious disease expert Dr. Rontgene Solante on Tuesday said allowing the optional wearing of face masks outdoors may be very dangerous for the public, particularly the vulnerable population, as COVID-19 is still lingering and the booster uptake in the country is still low.

Solante made the remark after Cebu City Mayor Michael Rama earlier signed an executive order lifting the mandatory face mask policy in outdoor and open spaces in the city amid the COVID-19 pandemic.

(I am not in favor of lifting or allowing the optional face masks use outdoors because our booster population is still low in the general public and the Omicron variant is still here. We have the COVID-19 community transmission.)


(Such steps are very dangerous when in fact, we have already allowed everyone to go out and conduct different activities.)

Solante said that health protocols, particularly the wearing of face masks whether outdoors or indoors, should be the last to be removed in the country’s COVID-19 policies.


He, however, wished that the trial period of Cebu City government’s voluntary face mask policy until December 2022, will be successful and will not cause severe and critical diseases among the vulnerable population.

Solante also said that the National Capital Region (NCR) may follow suit but “not at this point in time in the pandemic” as the metrics in determining COVID-19 risk classifications in the country should still be considered. 

He added that easing the face mask restrictions may result in more people foregoing their supposed booster inoculation because it may indicate that the coronavirus disease is already gone.

Based on DOH’s national COVID-19 vaccination dashboard, only 18.1 million of the 72.6 million fully vaccinated Filipinos have received the booster shots.

With this, Solante called on the local government units to coordinate with the Department of Health (DOH) and the local health experts before easing the mask mandate in their respective areas.

DOH officer-in-charge (OIC) Maria Rosario Vergeire earlier said they were not consulted regarding the lifting of the mandatory face mask policy in Cebu City.

Vergeire also stressed there will be a higher risk of infections in an area if the safeguards against COVID-19 are not in place. *— RSJ, GMA News GMA News link*


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Red Herring:

*Philippines gets ready to ease face mask rules*

MANILA, Philippines *(Updated 3:10 p.m.)* — Malacañang announced Wednesday that the government’s pandemic task force has recommended to President Ferdinand Marcos Jr. to make mask wearing voluntary in outdoor settings, a proposal that has secured the chief executive’s “verbal approval.”

While Marcos is said to have given his go ahead for the proposal in a call with Interior Secretary Benhur Abalos, Press Secretary Trixie Cruz-Angeles said this is still not a policy.

Department of Health officer-in-charge Maria Rosario Vergeire also said the recommendation has to be formalized in an executive order.


“This has to be placed in this kind of legal instrument before it becomes a policy. What we are doing right now is initially informing the public,” Vergeire said in a news briefing.

Angeles said the Inter-agency Task Force for the Management of Emerging Infectious Diseases has recommended to “liberalize mask wearing mandate and make mask wearing outdoors voluntary across the country.”

“This will be optional in open spaces or non-crowded outdoor areas with good ventilation, provided that senior citizens and those immunocompromised individuals are highly encouraged to continue wearing masks,” Angeles said partly in Filipino.

It is still not clear which areas would be considered as open spaces, although Vergeire said these include parks. She added that this would be up to local governments to determine based on guidelines that the national government will release.

Vergeire said the IATF’s decision to recommend the lifting of the outdoor mask mandate is anchored on government officials’ “confidence … in our vaccines,” which she credited for making the number of COVID-19 cases “stable and manageable.”

Angeles added that a pilot test of the total lifting of the mask mandate may happen towards the last quarter of the year, as long as there is an improvement in the country’s uptake of COVID-19 boosters.

Vergeire said they are still studying the threshold of the booster uptake to trigger the pilot implementation of the lifting the requirement to wear masks indoors. She added that this will first be implemented in select areas to see if the healthcare system would be able to handle this.

Just last week, the Department of Health which is part of the IATF, said it was still too soon to abandon the mask mandate following Cebu City’s order making masking optional outdoors.

“Wearing a mask is just a small sacrifice to protect ourselves. When we protect ourselves, we can also protect our family members,” Vergeire said then.

Phil Star link


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I agree with wearing a mask. It helps everybody around that person. Here in the USA since 2020 we have had 95,020,703 cases with 1,048,986 deaths. I think that # is really high,if people would only get shots and wear a mask, it could be a lot lower. I have 4 shots of Pfizer. I see so many here not caring about the virus. Very few wear a mask here but they may have the shots also.

art


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Twice as many filipinos die from the flu/pneumonia every year (60,000) than they do from Covid. At some point you got to say that enough is enough and just get on with your lives as usual.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Zep said:


> Twice as many filipinos die from the flu/pneumonia every year (60,000) than they do from Covid. At some point you got to say that enough is enough and just get on with your lives as usual.


During mask waring flu bas been far reduced.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

The heat though, I don't drive around in airconditioning, I ride my bike (It was nearly 100 F yesterday) and I just find it ridiculous to wear this mask outside or I just don't see the point in wearing it indoors either unless very crowded or while traveling in public transportation, I don't see a need in the stores either. 

Those that have health issues should wear the masks but to enforce this on the entire population? I guess these masks now have become business along with the whole Covid regalia protect wear and alcohol disinfectants.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Those are the rules and appears to be paying off for a third world country.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

President Biden said if everyone wears a mask for 100 days, then covid will end. Many US states had mask mandates. Those states did no better than states without mandatory mask use. And covid continues in all states.

Masks can not stop the covid pandemic because the virus size is 0.7 microns, and N95 masks stop 95% if particles of size 2 microns.

But, I think masks can help a little because the virus can be attached to dirt or moisture which are large enough for good masks to filter out.

The primary way people get covid is indoor air. The risks of getting covid from outdoor air is very low assuming you are not in a crowd.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Mark

I agree with the people with health issues should wear mask. I don't think everyone should have to wear a mask. We have been dealing with the heat here also. the index was over 105 degrees for a month. It has finally cooled off some. I take safety precautions. I have 4 pfzer shots and I stay away from large crowds. When in the stores when walking past a person I turn away from them until I past them. I think every little bit of safety adds up.

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> The primary way people get covid is indoor air. The risks of getting covid from outdoor air is very low assuming you are not in a crowd.


That may have been the case with the earlier strains but the newer strains are so much more contagious that it's no longer the case.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Gary D said:


> During mask waring flu bas been far reduced.


I guess my point is if you can live with 60,000 flu deaths per year without wearing masks then why can't you deal with 30,000 covid deaths a year without a mask. Granted the covid deaths would be higher without a mask but how much more, maybe time to find out.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I may have this wrong but many won't get the Covid vaccine in the Philippines, especially the elderly the target population, and Southern and smaller islands they WON'T get this shot so I don't see this mask mandate going away even while outside in 100F/37C temps. 

And now boosters are the next goal and yet there again MANY had bad reactions to the vaccines and won't get the boosters, look at the current level of those that received their booster shot, it's a tiny fraction 1.1 million (I got one booster).

If I'm not mistaken we were led to believe that if 70% of the population received the vaccine, (we are there now) that these mandates would go away except maybe hospitals, that didn't happen, and also that masks were going to become an individual choice.

I challenge those that are for the wearing of the mask outdoors to ride their bike in these daytime temperatures or take the jeepney because let's not forget that roughly 70% of the population get around like this, some are stuck walking. 

And then one of our Expats brought up an issue with the reported deaths not counted by the WHO but another reporting agency, I hadn't heard of before, I forgot the name but the numbers seemed similar to those in the US or Australia and yet we have to wear masks, does anyone remember that reporting agency.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

I am from Montgomery County, Maryland where last year 80% were vaccinated (now it is over 90% vaccinated).
Covid did not go away.
The promises for the vaccine - the vaccine did not work.

If you want to get your 4th and 5th vaccine shots - enjoy them - hope they make you feel safe.
I do not think they work - I wish they did, but we knew summer of 2021 that they did not work.
Huge numbers of fully vaccinated people got covid, and spread covid (in the USA).

Even the Queen of England had 3 shots, but still got covid.

"vaccine" and "immunization" are synonyms.
A vaccine is supposed to make a person immune from a disease.

There has been great suppression of serious adverse neurological and cardiac lifelong problems caused by these vaccines.

The latest bombshell was recently released in Israel. A study of just 6 months of adverse reactions showed the vaccines were more dangerous than the disease. One person secretly filmed the meeting of Israeli experts where the biggest concern seemed to be how to not get sued in court.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Mark,

Why won't the elderly get the shots in the Philippines? We have a lot here that won't get the shots because, they will not be told to do it. I am in favor of the shots. I have 4 shots to date. 

art


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

howard-Z,

What is your expertise in the medical field? Just because some got the Covid after getting the shots doesn't mean the shots don't work. They could have be infected long before they got the shots. I believe in the shots. 

art


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

art, enjoy the shots.
Hope they don't kill you, permanently damage your heart, or put you in a wheel chair the rest of your life (so many are).

Hope you feel so very safe from a virus that kills under 1% of people infected.

Really, I'm not pulling your leg.
I hope you feel good.
Religion makes people feel good, and these shots can too.

But, if you looked at real evidence of what has been happening....stop the propaganda from CNN, MSNBC, and the rest...it is so super obvious...they just don't work. And they do immense harm.
All cause mortality in the USA is up 40% among working age people according to life insurance companies.
All cause mortality in the UK is up 60% among working age people according to life insurance companies.
I bet your MSNBC did not mention this when this news dropped.

It's OK, hope you live long.
I have no need to convince you of anything.
I get nothing from doing such a thing.

Regards
H


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

And now you are in the Philippines? How are you washing your dishes and cutlery?, Don't walk the streets or go to Star Bucks because the water could be contaminated. [email protected] on the streets etc.
I agree with art, you are sprouting ill informed [email protected] about C19 but in the mean time cannot work out how to wash your own dishes and utensils,,,,, so you don't die,,,, go figure.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> And now you are in the Philippines? How are you washing your dishes and cutlery?, Don't walk the streets or go to Star Bucks because the water could be contaminated. [email protected] on the streets etc.
> I agree with art, you are sprouting ill informed [email protected] about C19 but in the mean time cannot work out how to wash your own dishes and utensils,,,,, so you don't die,,,, go figure.
> 
> OMO.
> ...


And how did he get into the country without having the shots.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Aside? Why worry about Covid if you don't know how to wash your kitchen paraphernailia nor what water is safe to drink?
Some people Gary.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Bigpearl

I wonder also. I thought a person had to have proof of shots to be let in the Philippines.

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Ask Howard mate, seems to have many answers and opinions but has no idea how to wash dishes.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

steve

I don't wash my dishes. I just throw them out after eating from them. hahahhahahahahah 

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Capitalist. But who cleans that stuff before you eat off/from?
Some folks can be anal in the wrong direction, we see it all the time.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

It's probably not worth the time to tell you what you already know.

When you have no ideas, then you attack the person.
Concentrate on the ideas.

I will tell you what you already know are facts.

If lockdowns work, then why didn't lockdowns work ?
If masks work, then why didn't masks work ?
If vaccines work, then why didn't vaccines work ?

I thought these were really good ideas in 2020, and the vaccines in 2021.
But this is 2022 - and where I live in the USA covid keeps going strong.
None of these things worked - despite my county having over 90% of the people vaccinated.

Do not fall in love with an idea.
Look at reality - look at what worked and what didn't work.
You know this !

And, unfortunately all early treatment was supressed.
Doctors all over the world found things that worked.
So many studies written in prestigious medical journals.
Could have eliminated 80 to 90% of the covid deaths.
But any doctor who urged early treatment were threatened to lose their medical licenses.
Such a shame.

Anyway, you know all this - and somehow your brain ignores it.
Very strange.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Do you have any credible back up for such outlandish remarks Howard? No.
I have asked you questions many times in the past and you ignore me, oh sorry as you said "somehow your brain ignores it".
I suppose we all live different realities.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

You can get into the Philippines with the two vaccine shots and no boosters, many people in our Municipality refuse to get the booster, but I did get one booster shot, but I'm not so sure anymore about getting any more boosters. I'm not good at mathematics but out of 106 million citizens, only 1.1 million have so far taken their booster, there is a drive in September to increase the vaccinations but unless they offer some sort of monetary or food incentive I don't see very many who will want these boosters.

Citizens that have received their booster shots are very low and why... people noticed in their own communities that the vaccine either gave them some health issues or their neighbors, even my daughter and her husband and it appears many others because many are not getting their booster shots and according to the new Administration if more received their boosters there's a chance that masks utilized outdoors will go away... I'm not buying it anymore, I really feel that selling and manufacturing masks and alcohol are big business and they don't want this mask mandate to go away.

Art the reason why many of the elderly won't get their vaccination is that they witnessed people in their community die after receiving the shot, especially the elderly and those with comorbidities, I know of two people that died after receiving their covid shot, one was a cousin of my wife and the other my friend. The Mindanao region and a few other secluded islands they also refuse to get vaccinated it could have something to do with their religion? or they have concerns and don't trust these shots.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Mentioned this before Mark, Bens Mum, Dad and all the 5,000 relatives refused to have the vaccine, we lost his mum and almost his Dad,,,,, guess what? All the family raced out and had their shots. It appears they all listened to the [email protected] from doomsayers on the internet and now? No Mum even though the daughter and granddaughter (both nurses) pushed the family to get vaccinated for months. Sadly missed.

As for the hyperbole sprouted by some with regards to masks and vaccines? Is this any different to Oil companies or in fact governments? 

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Mentioned this before Mark, Bens Mum, Dad and all the 5,000 relatives refused to have the vaccine, we lost his mum and almost his Dad,,,,, guess what? All the family raced out and had their shots. It appears they all listened to the [email protected] from doomsayers on the internet and now? No Mum even though the daughter and granddaughter (both nurses) pushed the family to get vaccinated for months. Sadly missed.
> 
> As for the hyperbole sprouted by some with regards to masks and vaccines? Is this any different to Oil companies or in fact governments?
> 
> ...


I haven't forgotten that Steve and for sure really sad about the passing of Ben's Mother. I had that epiphany right after my friend another fellow retired US Navy guy that lives in the next city got deathly ill, he was against the vaccination, I wasn't against the vaccination at the time but I had a medical issue and couldn't get vaccinated for several months, plus at the time they weren't accepting anyone under 60 years of age and I'm not a worker here either so I didn't qualify for the vaccine, I was also overweight, had high blood pressure and had UTI but anyway after my friend posted photos of himself in an ICU unit in Manila (30 days) I was ready to get that shot, any vaccine shot Chinese, UK or US as soon as felt well enough to go through the process.

I've since lost 60 lbs/27 kilos and feel much better, no more medications just watching how much and a little more careful about what I eat, I guess eating boxes of chocolate bars, bags of chips, crackers, and heavy alcohol use turns out to be bad for your health, lessons learned. 

But at this point, I feel the two vaccinations are enough to allow for no more mandatory anything unless in hospitals especially since 70% of the population has been vaccinated or close enough, remember the so-called "Heard immunity" that was the goal and now the goal seems to have moved further requiring the booster shots, I'm not going for it anymore, enough is enough, it's time to drop the mandatory mask mandates and let those that have Health concerns wear the masks.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Mark

I wonder did the shots have anything to do with their death. could it have been they were at the point of death anyways? I know a lot of people won't get the shots because they are worried about the vaccination. I am a believer in the shots. There are millions of people that got the shot and no problems.

art


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

art1946 said:


> I wonder did the shots have anything to do with their death. could it have been they were at the point of death anyways? I know a lot of people won't get the shots because they are worried about the vaccination. I am a believer in the shots. There are millions of people that got the shot and no problems.


 In the FIRST ready shots some got blood clots, AstraZeneca got stoped a while during investigation, but got released soon by so very few got problem compared to the benifts.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Search for real scientific studies, and not journalist writing about the studies.
Journalists don't know much and they sometimes misread the studies.
However, journalists sometimes provide a link to a real scientific study.

Real scientific studies are published in Lancet, Journal of Medicine, Virology, etc..
You don't need to understand the biochemistry they talk about - but be sure to read the Abstract and the Conclusion.

Do not use google to search because google censors what you can see.
I use duckduckgo - and I turn off "safe search" because it censors what you can see.

Search for Vitamin D covid.
There are a ton of studies showing Vitamin D increasing Interferon which is the innate immune system.
This is the untrained immune system which fights infections, as opposed to the trained immune system which remembers past infections.
If you are going to do only 1 thing to protect yourself from Covid - it is to raise your blood vitamin D levels.
The blood test is called OH25 Vitamin D test, and doctors are taught that 30ng/ml or higher is good, and below 30ng/ml is bad. There are some countries that use a different measurment nMol/Litre, and if your test is not in ng/ml then convert it to nanograms per millimeters. Vitamin D expert doctors - who have dedicated their entire life to research projects involving Vitamin D - they say everyone should have a blood level of at least 50 ng/ml for best health. For most people that means taking 5000 to 10000IU of vitamin D each day - but each person is different, and a blood test every few months is the only way to know for sure you are getting enough Vitamin D.

In 2007 research came out saying that high Vitamin D levels reduced all cause mortality - which means heart disease, cancers, everything medical. Obviously not automobile accidents or drownings or falling off your roof. Starting then my doctor office started testing everyone's vitamin D levels during annual physicals. Vitamin D has huge affects.

In April 2020 I read a study of a large hospital where they went through all their covid-19 patient records, and took only the ones where the vitamin D blood test level was known. Those with OH25 Vitamin D blood levels under 30 ng/m had over 90% "severe covid". I forgot the exact number, but it was over 90%. Those with Vitamin D blood levels over 30ng/ml had over 95% of having "mild covid". I do not know the criteria of "severe covid" as the study it not define it - my guess is severe means the patient was in the ICU.

You can also make vitamin D from sunlight on your skin. After laying in the sun, the precursor chemical is slowly absorbed into the blood over the next 48 hours. If you shower - you get rid of half of it. There is research showing vitamin D is on the surface of the skin. For example a study at a beach found the lifeguards had higher Vitamin D levels than the surfers because the water washed some of it away. There is also research that the vitamin D precusor is also made in deeper levels of the skin. So showering does not get rid of all of it. And then there are low cost vitamin D-3 pills - most people need 5000 to 10,000 IU to get their blood levels to 50 ng/ml, but everyone is different and it is best to get the blood test every few months until you find the dose that works for you.

Then search for NAC and COVID-19. There are studies saying NAC protects the lungs from the spike protein. The only part of the virus which causes damage to the body is the Spike. Sort of crazy that they chose the Spike for the vaccines. People make several antibodies against several parts of the virus. Labcorp has two antibody tests - one for S-antibody and one for N-antibody (for example).

NAC is Cysteine which is a protein found in meat, eggs, cheese, poultry. The body takes 3 proteins: Cystein, Glycine, and Glutamate (or Glutamic Acid) and creates Glutathione. Glutathione is the super duper anti-oxidant that humans make. Deer make 10,000 mg of vitamin D every day, but we can not. We make Glutathione. In most peoples' diets the limiting factor of how much NAC their body can make is how much Cysteine they eat. I have been taking NAC for over a decade.

So, when all these studies came out that NAC protects the lungs from COVID-19, what happened ? The FDA said they are going to reclassify NAC as a prescription medicine - but they still have not done this because it is found in large quantities in food. Amazon immediately took NAC off their website. I had been buying NAC made by Now Foods for over a decade from Amazon.com and had to find somewhere else to buy it.

So, there are 2 things you can search for and read about.
Oh, here is a third thing.

Research found that people who take a baby asprin every day - had over 40% less covid death.

When Trump got covid, the white house doctor immediately gave him 50,000 IU of vitamin D in 1 dose. They gave Trump an asprin, they gave Trump a particular type of ant-acid. Of the two major brands of ant-acid, only 1 reduces the risk of covid death. So the doctor knew all this research. I am still waiting for Doctor Fauci to get on TV and say "Everyone should go to their family doctor and get a vitamin D blood test, and if it is low, take vitamin D pills because I do not want you to die from this Covid-19 pandamic"


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I take vitamin D but from my reading the jury is still out about it's effect on covid. Regarding the spike protein and the lungs, the later variants don't affect the lungs it lodges in the upper respiratory tract.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Don't take my word for this.

Search for the studies and read them yourself.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*3,165 new COVID-19 infections logged*
GMA News link full story

So, I've noticed that not much has changed in the last couple of months, usually, we see a huge decline in the Covid numbers but the weather lately has been wet so no decline in numbers.

What we don't know is the Hospital occupancy bed numbers pre-Covid so how is it possible to determine if these numbers are out of the norm, the Hospital bed occupancy rates are from 25 - 27%, were they this way pre-pandemic?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> Don't take my word for this.
> 
> Search for the studies and read them yourself.


You tuber, Dr John Campbell has been following this in great detail since the start of covid. Perhaps you should look him up.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I take vitamin D everyday but not for covid. there has been millions of people vaccinated for Covid. I think some that are bothered by the shot has other health issues. It is hard to know what people will be bothered by the shot. It is only a select few that have severe side effects out of millions.

So how does anybody blame the shots on the problems?

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Come on Howard, I asked you for credible back up,,,,, you know, all the links that you are sprouting from but won't share?
Why?
Perhaps google filters propaganda and conspiracy theory sites? Thanks to God for their wisdom.

Have you had your shots? As another member asked "how did you get into the Philippines without shots?" One actually wonders if you ever came here.

I know I will not get a decent answer from you as you avoid simple questions and still haven't worked out how to wash your cutlery and kitchenware but know all the medical propaganda.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> *3,165 new COVID-19 infections logged*
> GMA News link full story
> 
> So, I've noticed that not much has changed in the last couple of months, usually, we see a huge decline in the Covid numbers but the weather lately has been wet so no decline in numbers.
> ...


The number of confirmed cases is much lower than the true amount of infections. My guess would be at least 30,000 a day if not even more, as nobody is going to be tested unless its absolutely necessary.





M.C.A. said:


> You can get into the Philippines with the two vaccine shots and no boosters, many people in our Municipality refuse to get the booster, but I did get one booster shot, but I'm not so sure anymore about getting any more boosters. I'm not good at mathematics but out of 106 million citizens, only 1.1 million have so far taken their booster, there is a drive in September to increase the vaccinations but unless they offer some sort of monetary or food incentive I don't see very many who will want these boosters.


Over 18 million have had the booster shot.
I think you are correct in saying that unless there is some sort of incentive not many more folks will have their booster.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Finally some good news:

The current administration allows voluntary use of face mask in outdoor settings

By ANNA FELICIA BAJO, GMA News
Published September 12, 2022 1:47pm
Updated September 12, 2022 2:38pm

GMA link to full story


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Finally some good news:
> 
> The current administration allows voluntary use of face mask in outdoor settings
> 
> ...


I guess you still need to wear a mask when driving your car, well it is indoors init.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Init, at least I don't need a face shield now in BI. only a mask and a personable disposition and they all smile.
BTW the Covid numbers are on their way down finally and my travel plans are coming to fruition.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Well.... check this out:

*Cebu City's COVID-19 cases continued to decrease despite optional face mask use — OCTA*

*GMA News link

And another news story today, they just can't let it go: 

Similar to the World Health Organization (WHO), the Department of Health (DOH) on Friday said it also sees the end of the coronavirus pandemic in the Philippines but reiterated that the virus is here to stay. 

GMA News link*


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Yes, the virus is here to stay just like other infections thoughout the years. This is why people should be vaccinated for the virus. I believe in the shots. The ones that don't get shots, I could care less if they die. The virus will be like the flu each year. I get my flu shots at the VA every year. I imagine the virus shot will be every year also.

art


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

For those who are interested, I am watching this interview with
*Dr. Peter McCullough,*










The Courage to Face COVID-19 - Interview with Dr. Peter McCullough, John Leake and Dr. Mercola


In this video, John Leake, a true crime author, and Dr. Peter McCullough discuss their new book, "The Courage to Face COVID-19: Preventing Hospitalization and Death While Battling the Bio-Pharmaceutic




rumble.com


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

From December 8, 2020
Dr. Pierre Kory testifies at US Senate









User Clip: Dr. Pierre Kory US Senate hearing - Ivermectin is 100% cure for COVID-19


Dr. Pierre Kory US Senate hearing - Ivermectin is 100% cure for COVID-19




www.c-span.org





He manages an entire Hospital ICU.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> From December 8, 2020
> Dr. Pierre Kory testifies at US Senate
> 
> 
> ...


I guess it must be, we give it to our pigs and they've never caught it.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Because some of you asked, here is some bedtime reading materials:

TL means toll like receptors - this is part of the immune system that detects what should be destroyed, and tells the rest of the immune system to destroy it.
TL4 TL7 TL8 are affected - more people dying from cancer and other infections.











The BNT162b2 mRNA vaccine against SARS-CoV-2 reprograms both adaptive and innate immune responses


The mRNA-based BNT162b2 vaccine from Pfizer/BioNTech was the first registered COVID-19 vaccine and has been shown to be up to 95% effective in preventing SARS-CoV-2 infections. Little is known about the broad effects of the new class of mRNA vaccines, especially whether they have combined...




www.medrxiv.org









https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S027869152200206X





vaccine-aides










Vaccine Acquired Immune Deficiency Syndrome (VAIDS): 'We should anticipate seeing this immune erosion more widely' | Frontline News


'If immune erosion occurs after two doses and just a few months, how can we exclude the possibility that effects of an untested "booster" will not erode more rapidly and to a greater extent?'




americasfrontlinenews.com


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I guess you will still be posting here when you are 150 Y/O with the things you submit.

OMO.

Cheers. Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> Because some of you asked, here is some bedtime reading materials:
> 
> TL means toll like receptors - this is part of the immune system that detects what should be destroyed, and tells the rest of the immune system to destroy it.
> TL4 TL7 TL8 are affected - more people dying from cancer and other infections.
> ...


More right-wing claptrap. If you want post articles please can you from legitimate sources. Not Trump backing fascist sites with their anti vaccine rhetoric. No wonder the USA is going to the dogs.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Here we go, so probably due to pressures from the manufacturing industry, the fallout is Doctors (cash incentives?) going to bat for the mask up outdoors... BOooo! 

And yet Cebu has no extra covid cases it's pretty much the same before the ending of the mandatory mask mandates, I have heard anything yet and they got rid of their masks before Luzon.

*PHAPI: Too early to lift face mask requirement*

It is still premature to lift the mandatory use of face masks in outdoor settings as COVID-19 admissions have slightly increased since the restriction was eased, a top official of the Private Hospitals Association of the Philippines Inc. (PHAPI) said. GMA News link full story


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Unbelivable news today from the US:

*President Biden declares that the COVID-19 pandemic 'is over' weeks before the midterm elections *

President Biden said during a television interview on Sunday night that the COVID-19 pandemic "is over."

"Is the pandemic over?," a reporter asked Biden. "The pandemic is over. We still have a problem with COVID. We're still doing a lot of work on it," Biden responded.

* Fox news link full story*


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

MCA: Yes, presidential order #3 says outdoor face mask use is no longer mandatory. I find here in Makati more than 90% of people are still wearing mask outoors - actually probably more ilke 95%

However I now see more people improperly wearing masks - with their nose uncovered.
Mask wearing without covering the nose is in my opinion the same as not wearing a mask at all.

Personally, I am wearing the mask outdoors when in a crowd of people, and also indoors at a store. Sometimes I just forget to take the mask off when leaving a store - and continue walking to my hotel wearing the mask.

My opinion is that masks do not work.
If they worked, then Covid would have disappeared last year in states and countries with mask mandates.
The virus is under 1 micron in size, and these masks can not filter it out.
But masks can help when the virus is attached to dust/dirt or water droplets in the air.

I would not want to wear a mask 8 hours every day,
but when going shopping for one hour - I figure it probably helps.

H


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> MCA: Yes, presidential order #3 says outdoor face mask use is no longer mandatory. I find here in Makati more than 90% of people are still wearing mask outoors - actually probably more ilke 95%
> 
> However I now see more people improperly wearing masks - with their nose uncovered.
> Mask wearing without covering the nose is in my opinion the same as not wearing a mask at all.
> ...


My mask is off outdoors and until I go indoors and this includes walking or riding my bike in front of Municipality traffic enforcers or police that mask stays off.

Same here Howard 95% of the people in our Municipality are wearing the mask.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

magsasaja: Yes, you are right. We find that around 95% of people are still wearing masks outdoors - where mask wearing is now voluntary (not mandatory). What are you seeing ?


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

M.C.A. said:


> My mask is off outdoors and until I go indoors and this includes walking or riding my bike in front of Municipality traffic enforcers or police that mask stays off.
> 
> Same here Howard 95% of the people in our Municipality are wearing the mask.


Guess it depends on where you are. Here in Iloilo, most are not wearing a mask outdoors but wearing when in malls & such. Couple of months ago, we spent 4 or 5 days in Antigue province(town of Culasi) and no one wore a mask at any time there.

It does seem rather pointless when you have to wear the mask to walk into a eating establishment, then take it off to eat, wear again to walk out???????

Fred


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Here in Bacnotan and SFC La Union most still wear face masks or if caught without by an inforcer it's a 500 peso fine, the stupid thing is that the local cafeterias none of the staff wear masks same as the hardware stores but all the customers don masks.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Today while taking my grandkids to school I noticed a huge change in with the mask-wearing outdoors, nearly everyone wasn't wearing a mask.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I have heard that some cheap mask does not work. The mask doesn't fit the face tight enough. I have 4 different mask and 2 of them are really made good. the other 2 does not fit my face tight enough. I figure they are useless. 
art


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

bigpearl said:


> Here in Bacnotan and SFC La Union most still wear face masks or if caught without by an inforcer it's a 500 peso fine, the stupid thing is that the local cafeterias none of the staff wear masks same as the hardware stores but all the customers don masks.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


If they try to issue you a fine tell them to send it to the president of the Philippines since he said masks are no longer required outdoors.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Only saying what I and the locals do here and what is expected, it was only a few months ago that I could stop wearing a face shield in immi. I don't make the local laws but follow what others do and say,,,,,, not that I get out much since this pandemic.
My workers roll up daily on bikes wearing a mask, when I go to town, malls, hardware etc all are wearing masks except the people serving the punters, go figure.
I suppose different areas have different rules.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Only saying what I and the locals do here and what is expected, it was only a few months ago that I could stop wearing a face shield in immi. I don't make the local laws but follow what others do and say,,,,,, not that I get out much since this pandemic.
> My workers roll up daily on bikes wearing a mask, when I go to town, malls, hardware etc all are wearing masks except the people serving the punters, go figure.
> I suppose different areas have different rules.
> 
> ...


Yes BBM basically left it to the LGUs to decide.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

It appears so here throughout La Union.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*DOH posts 1,500 new COVID-19 cases, active tally down to 27,553*
GMA News link full story


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Philippines’ COVID-19 cases in September 2022 down by 34% from August*

*The Health department said at least 7,245 beds were occupied, while 21,362 were vacant as the bed occupancy in the country stood at 25.3% as of Wednesday, September 28. GMA News link full story*


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Moderna turns down China request for vaccine technology: report*

The mRNA vaccine technology used by Moderna and BioNTech/Pfizer lasts longer and provides higher levels of protection than the inactivated vaccine technology used by Chinese makers. Fox News Link


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

93% vaccinated in Philippines.
Question: So why is there still covid ?
Answer: The vaccines do not work










DOH reaches 25% Covid-19 booster vax target


The Nation's Leading Newspaper




mb.com.ph


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Howard_Z said:


> 93% vaccinated in Philippines.
> Question: So why is there still covid ?
> Answer: The vaccines do not work


 Answer: It isnt a vaccine 
Its something, which manipulate a protein the virus need to grow and by that it REDUCE the illness, but DONT stop it as a vaccine do. (At least its like that for some of the "vaccines".)


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Howard_Z said:


> 93% vaccinated in Philippines.
> Question: So why is there still covid ?
> Answer: The vaccines do not work
> 
> ...


Can I ask Howard have you been Vaccinated?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Steve,

I was scared, and got vaccinated as soon as available for my age in April 2021.

Then in June 2021 there was a study of a millionaires-only party where everyone was vaccinated and there was a huge outbreak of covid.

This study was the reason the CDC announced vaccinated people need to wear masks because the vaccines do not prevent people from getting covid, nor spreading covid.

The vaccines were a failure.
The vaccines carry health risks.

And for unknown reasons those in power pretend the vaccines work, even mandating vaccines in the military and federal work place.

Nurses got fired for not getting vaccinated.
Police and firemen got fired.
Airline employees got fired.
Government workers
Government contractors
Military heroes


Really incredibly stupid.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Yes, incredibly stupid on their part, as Lunkan stated it's not a vaccine but simply the chance of not dying if vaccinated.
Perhaps that is the wrong word, inoculated is apt but millions of people are vaccinated/inoculated every year against the flu, doesn't stop it but alleviates dire consequences or death. "your yearly flu shot" never had one and won't bother. Come in and and have your annual flu shot because the drug companies like to keep the dollars rolling in, is it going to be the same for C19? Seems so.

Bens mother passed away late last year and almost his father because they followed conspiracy theories and the rhetoric sprouted against a vaccination. 5 weeks in hospital, 3 weeks for his father. Straight away after she passed all the their Barangay went and had their shots,,,, no more deaths.

My Sis and brother in law (Melbourne Australia) both contracted Covid after 3 shots earlier this year and while they felt like sh1t never went to a hospital. So while not a cure like smallpox, Polio etc certainly reduces the need for hospitalization and an extra load on our health systems.

Well done for having your jabs Howard.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> 93% vaccinated in Philippines.
> Question: So why is there still covid ?
> Answer: The vaccines do not work
> 
> ...


The current population of the Philippines is 112,879,133 but of those vaccinated 73 million have the second dose so 66.6% the target is 70% but now the DOH has pushed the goal line to booster shots so this never ends Howard because many refuse to get the boosters, the elderly also avoid any Covid-19 vaccines and on some of the southern islands they refuse to get the vaccine or they don't have the facilities to keep the vaccine cold enough.

As of July 26, 2022, 15,975,337 Filipinos have been given the first booster shot. Meanwhile, 1,232,816 individuals, mostly belonging to the vulnerable population (healthcare workers, senior citizens, and the immunocompromised), have received their second booster dose.

I got my 1st Pfizer booster shot about 4 months ago but was surprised to learn not too many other residents in our Municipality got the boosters they don't seem interested.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Does anyone remember the promise of vaccinations giving "herd immunity" ?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> Does anyone remember the promise of vaccinations giving "herd immunity" ?


No, hurd immunity is reached by people having the covid. A vaccine doesn't stop you catching the disease, how can your immune system fight something that's not there. The vaccine at best makes you asymptomatic.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Two years ago early treatment knowledge was forming.
Why was it repressed?
Why are doctors losing their medical license for discussing early treatment?

Early treatment means
at home when symptoms first appears.






Makes one wonder what the heck is going on in this world ?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> Does anyone remember the promise of vaccinations giving "herd immunity" ?


Right it's been taken to the next level now and so that next level requires that we get the booster shot.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Right it's been taken to the next level now and so that next level requires that we get the booster shot.


Hurd immunity ended with the newer strains of covid.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Like the flu or the common cold, different strokes etc.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Philippines nearing COVID-19 endemic stage, says health expert*

Meanwhile, at least 73.3 million Filipinos are now fully vaccinated against COVID-19, while 20.1 million have received their booster shots. GMA News link full story

What is the current population of the Philippines in 2022?

The current population of Philippines is *112,890,228* as of October 03, 2022, based on interpolation of the latest United Nations data.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Pfizer exec seemingly admits vaccine was never tested to prevent transmission


A senior Pfizer executive seemingly admitted that the company did not know if the COVID-19 mRNA vaccine produced would stop viral transmission before putting it on the market last year. One America's




rumble.com


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> Pfizer exec seemingly admits vaccine was never tested to prevent transmission
> 
> 
> A senior Pfizer executive seemingly admitted that the company did not know if the COVID-19 mRNA vaccine produced would stop viral transmission before putting it on the market last year. One America's
> ...


Yes but with time it showed it did to a large extent.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Is this wishful thinking or another "Red Hearing":

*Pimentel: Marcos should appoint DOH chief who can make the country 'live with the virus'*

Senate Minority Leader Aquilino "Koko" Pimentel III on Friday urged President Ferdinand "Bongbong" Marcos Jr. to appoint his alter ego to the Department of Health and shower it with all support to enable the country to "live with the virus."

"Then he should appoint his 'alter ego' as head of the DOH. Someone who shares the same thinking he just explained. Get an outsider if necessary. But show and shower him or her with all the support for us to be able to 'live with the virus,'" Pimentel told GMA News Online in a Viber message.

The senator made the statement when asked on the pronouncement of the President on Thursday that he would only appoint a health secretary if the country's situation had already returned to normal in the wake of the COVID-19 crisis.

Health Undersecretary Ma. Rosario Vergeire currently sits as the DOH's officer-in-charge.

"The reason is I want people to understand that this is the government's work, not everything is a crisis, so i-normalize the government's job is ours. That is what I am trying to do, so that everyday functions are fulfilled, every day without fuss, without bother, without mess, without fixers, without paying, that's what I'm fixing. So that is what I am hoping to get to that point, especially in the DOH and DA," he added.

The President also said there is a need to continue the state of calamity while the government looks for ways to "normalize" the situation in the country.

(We are now looking for ways to normalize things and we may not need to say that the Philippines is still under a state of calamity.)

"We have to get away from the emergency stance of the DOH because we have to open up businesses, we have to make the Philippines more hospitable to travelers, both business and tourist," he added.*—AOL, GMA News
GMA News link*


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Philippines to make indoor face mask use voluntary*

By ANNA FELICIA BAJO, GMA News

*Published *October 25, 2022 12:49pm
*Updated *October 25, 2022 1:48pm

A couple of important paragraphs from the article below:

- President Ferdinand "Bongbong" Marcos Jr. is set to issue an executive order making the wearing of face masks in indoor areas voluntary, Tourism Secretary Christina Frasco announced Tuesday.

*- COVID-19 tests*
Meanwhile, Frasco also said the government would also ease the requirement of COVID-19 tests, including on unvaccinated foreign nationals entering the country.
"In addition to this, it was also discussed that the remainder of stringent protocols such as the requirement of pre-departure testing into the Philippines in the form of RT-PCR would also be removed," Frasco said.

GMA News link full story


----------



## Tanstaafl (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm coming to this post quite late, and could only make it to around Page 5 of the half truths and nonsense posted by Howard_Z. 

I am not a scientist, and certainly not a virologist but I recognized in Howard_Z's comments the same half baked untruths that my Covid denier brother has been spouting. He went very far down the conspiracy rabbit hole and may not ever be coming back.

I urge all members to follow official sources for information such as the U.S. CDC, the W.H.O., Health Canada, European authorities, etc. Yes they have all made mistakes with Covid-19, mostly in the early days but they are much better than listening to the many quacks on the internet.

And yes some of these quacks are actual medical doctors, who in my opinion should have their licenses pulled.

A quick word about vaccines, they work. Get every one you can. The original mRNA vaccines were 80 - 90% effective against contracting the original strain, unfortunately that strain mutated and the vaccine didn't protect against contracting the variants, but it still protects against serious illness by priming your immune system.

Up to September of this year all of the vaccines have been based off of the original virus, now the latest round of Moderna and Pfizer are based on variants, which is what is currently active in the population. They will be more effective, but we will likely have to keep chasing the variants for many years to come.

As for Western counts of cases they are woefully undercounted. Provinces in Canada no longer have active testing programs that will test anyone who thinks that they have Covid. Additionally the number of cases are either not reported at all or are reported weekly or monthly, which is useless. Not 1 in 10 cases is being reported, probably 1 in 50 or worse.

Howard_Z, don't even bother trying to debate me, I will not engage with you as I have been down this road with my brother and he is great at finding the quacks and conspiracy theorists. There is no convincing him as I am sure there is no convincing you.

For the rest, please get vaccinated. It works.


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

Tanstaafl said:


> A quick word about vaccines, they work.


Is that why the most vaxxed people on the planet keep getting covid?

A quicker word about natural immunity, it works better.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Tanstaffl: I do not debate here. I just express my opinions.

A while back there was a tv interview of a north korean defector. And one story the defector said - I remembered it.
The defector had a friend who believed the repeated propaganda that their leader was starving.
He told his friend look at the leaders many many pictures - look again - he is fat. even his face is fat.
The leader is eating plenty of food - he is fat.
Why can't you see the leader is fat ?

Our parents took us to the doctor to get the polio vaccine - and none of us ever got polio.
We got chicken pox vaccine (look for the mark on your shoulder) - and none of us got chicken pox.

This is why we get vaccines - to be immune to the disease - the same (though not as good) as if we naturally caught the disease and recovered.
The word Vaccine and Immunization are synonyms.

Open your eyes - the covid vaccines never worked.
Famous people who were vaccinated, and boosted got covid.
President Biden.
Head of the CDC
Members of Congress
Do you have friends, relatives, and co-workers who got covid despite being vaccinated ?

Where you live - look at the local government or state government graphs of vaccination rates and of covid infection rates.
Where I live - Montgomery County, Maryland we had over 80% vaccination rate, and covid did not stop.
And in 2022 we exceeded 90% vaccination rate - and covid is still here.
In Philippines the vaccination rate is 93%.

Open your eyes.
I do not think you are an idiot.
You have some common sense.
Think about the starving North Korean leader who is fat.

But if you can't - that's OK.
Propaganda works on most people.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Erm, the vaccine is not supposed to prevent you from being infected with Covid 19, but to help fight it off.

Just saying. I realise there are some real experts on here.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

I suppose you can not remember Fauci on Television telling everyone that when 80% of the people are vaccinated, then we will have "herd immunity" and covid will be eliminated (like Polio, chicken pox, and other diseases we have vaccines for) ?

You can't remember head of CDC saying on Television that once you are vaccinated the covid virus stops there with you, and can you can not get covid nor spread covid ?

Once real world evidence proved them wrong, did they apologize ?
No, they create more propaganda for everyone to get vaccinated.

I never knew propaganda was capable of erasing previous propaganda memories ?
Maybe I should buy Edward Bernay's book on Propaganda ?
Propaganda works so well.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> I suppose you can not remember Fauci on Television telling everyone that when 80% of the people are vaccinated, then we will have "herd immunity" and covid will be eliminated (like Polio, chicken pox, and other diseases we have vaccines for) ?
> 
> You can't remember head of CDC saying on Television that once you are vaccinated the covid virus stops there with you, and can you can not get covid nor spread covid ?
> 
> ...


You are really stuck down that rabbit hole aren't you. I usually only get a couple of lines on your posts before my head hits the desk. I guess there's no hope.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

I managed the first few words. 

Thankfully my 95 year-old fully vaxxed mother survived her recent Covid 19 infection, and is now on the mend. She also survived TB of the lungs back in the late 1950s, and a 9 month stay in hospital, through being able to avail of the 'new' antibiotics that had become available.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I thought the whole idea with these various vaccines was to keep you from the hospital or death.

True about herd immunity, not only in the US but here, it's been touted as the cure but that did not happen and I'm not accepting the excuse of Covid variants.

I wouldn't push these vaccines on everyone it could kill them especially if they are already health-compromised.

The reason I share this is that my Philippine friend 74-year-old man with heart problems but riding his bike every day after receiving the J&J shot got the chills he told me he wasn't feeling well and he was shaking so I offered to pay for a tricycle ride but he refused and he died. My wife's cousin a severely obese man 50 years old died after receiving the Sinovac vaccine and I'd just seen him a week before looking very normal in his 1100cc sport bike, he barely fit that bike, actually, it looked severely overloaded.

With all of that said my friend and fellow expat Charles a very healthy man age 64 ate healthy foods, took supplements, and exercised regularly, but ended up in a Manila hospital ICU... So the main reason I decided to get vaccinated, I have 3 Phizer shots.

My wife 64, refuses vaccination she has and has always had allergy issues.

Off-topic:

Regarding the edit button, the administration now is also aware of that issue and they've been getting complaints too, so the tech department is looking into it, and hopefully a fix soon.


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

YouTube video link

From Jennifer Terri above link.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Oct 28, 2009)

As I said earlier I am not here to debate the issues, I am not a scientist, or a virologist, and I just know what I know through the media like most of you. I do however check sources often and try to separate the truth from propaganda, and outright lies.

At the start this was called a novel coronavius, cov-2 for the simple reason that it had not been seen in humans before, and scientists did not know what it did, how it infected people, how it was spread, etc. Luckily work had been done on mRNA vaccines during the SARS crisis an effective vaccine was ready to go in record time. The vaccine was roughly 85% effective in preventing infection from the original strain. Unfortunately the virus mutated and therefore many competing strains, with Omicron finally emerging as the do infant strain, we have then gone through sub variants with Ba.4 and Ba.5 dominating. Only recently have the mRNA vaccines been updated to target the variants.

Vaccines for other diseases prevent infection because the virus is fairly stagnant, plus we have had decades to find and test the best vaccines. With influenza the virus keeps mutating every year which is why a flu shot is only partially effective. Research continues with the Cov-2 virus and vaccines and science may yet come up with a vaccine that is +95% effective.

I'm not saying that the government got everything right, they didn't. And I some cases, like the Canadian govt they lied, saying that masks weren't effective in order to prevent Arun on PPE. Indications at the time fromthe Chinese is that the virus spread through contact or was airborne. My govt should have been honest and frankly I am still passed that no one has been held accountable.

Mistakes were bound to happen in handling the first real global pandemic in the modern age. That does not mean that this was a global conspiracy, a Chinese conspiracy, or U.S., or whatever else. It also doesn't mean that we should throw away hundreds of years of science and start taking horse deformed for a coronavirus.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm not surprised that the Philippines is changing policy and dropping regulations for vaccination status, wearing face masks, etc. 

Most countries have already given up on trying to control thespread of the virus. Ontario where I'm from stopped public testing and closed all or most of their testing sites. Vaccination sites have been scaled back but anyone who wanted a vaccine has had plenty of opportunity to get multiple shots.

Reporting of infections is once a week, but meaningless without the testing. During the Omicron peak the govt closed testing and went from daily to weekly reporting. Why? My theory is that too many cases were being reported making the inept govt look inept. The Chief Medical Officer estimated that over 50% of the population had been infected with Omicron. So why bother with social distancing, masks, staying home if sick. In reality Covid was having too much affect on the economy, so just ignore it and accept that a certain small and vulnerable portion of the population will die.

Our governments, conservative or liberal are nothing if not pragmatic.


----------



## Quezon Expat (3 mo ago)

Why didn't "herd immunity" take care of polio, measles, diphtheria, pertussis, tetanus etc? Maybe should have waited another 100 years or so?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*DOH logs 1,071 new COVID-19 cases; active tally rises to 19,940*

Here's a key paragraph from this morning's news story:

*The country’s bed occupancy rate remained at low-risk with 24.3% or 6,921 of the total 28,537 hospital beds occupied and 21,616 vacant. — Sundy Locus/BM, GMA Integrated News*

So... pretty much the bed occupancy rate has remained the same 24% or actually gone down from 29% bed occupancy over a span of one year.

And then it's been mandatory to wear the mask inside grocery stores and other stores, I was a little stunned when shopping at a major grocery store in Los Banos Laguna and everyone still wearing the face mask and I noticed a security detail inside the store so I put on my mask after taking it off, I asked the cashier "is it mandatory to wear the mask" and she said "yes".

So I guess... am I missing something? So now individual business owners can run autonomously above Government proclamations or did the rules change.

And then while watching the news last night the Department of Health prefers to extend the condition of "Calamity" because there's a fear of widespread infection, but wait... 70% of the population has been vaccinated so how can there be a widespread infection.

This just doesn't add up but then again I'm not a Health Care professional, so then why claim herd immunity or herd protection from hospitalization but then push for an extension on calamity?


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Some people trust in God.

I trust Ivermectin


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Because some 'high-ups' missed the message about vaccination not actually stopping one from becoming infected... and that those cheap masks are about as useful as tits on a tortoise anyway ?


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> *DOH logs 1,071 new COVID-19 cases; active tally rises to 19,940*
> 
> Here's a key paragraph from this morning's news story:
> 
> ...





M.C.A. said:


> *DOH logs 1,071 new COVID-19 cases; active tally rises to 19,940*
> 
> And then it's been mandatory to wear the mask inside grocery stores and other stores, I was a little stunned when shopping at a major grocery store in Los Banos Laguna and everyone still wearing the face mask and I noticed a security detail inside the store so I put on my mask after taking it off, I asked the cashier "is it mandatory to wear the mask" and she said "yes".
> 
> So I guess... am I missing something? So now individual business owners can run autonomously above Government proclamations or did the rules change.


I think you and the cashier may have misinterpreted what each other meant. 
The staff have been told to keep wearing their masks, but customers are free to do whatever they want. I’ve been in the Supermarket and other businesses in Los Banos recently and it is not mandatory to wear a mask.
Same in Manila at the supermarkets, malls, hotels etc. 
What I have noticed is most Filipinos are wearing masks indoors and most foreigners are not.
Strange thing is the Filipinos will then go to a indoor party with 300 folks they are related to and there won’t be a mask in site. Guess you can only catch it from strangers!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

magsasaja said:


> I think you and the cashier may have misinterpreted what each other meant.
> The staff have been told to keep wearing their masks, but customers are free to do whatever they want. I’ve been in the Supermarket and other businesses in Los Banos recently and it is not mandatory to wear a mask.
> Same in Manila at the supermarkets, malls, hotels etc.
> What I have noticed is most Filipinos are wearing masks indoors and most foreigners are not.
> Strange thing is the Filipinos will then go to a indoor party with 300 folks they are related to and there won’t be a mask in site. Guess you can only catch it from strangers!


No you can only catch it from foreigners.

We were walking through a local mall yesterday and tbhe two girls giving the covid shots were sitting there all alone so we walked up and asked if we could have a second booster. Yes sir roll up your sleeve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Still trying to get my second booster so well done Gary. Every one on a bike still wears a mask, basic requirement here and those that sprout [email protected] with regards to masks? Social distancing?
Today Australia (one quarter of the population of PH with no mask mandates) had 3,250 new infections while PH only had 725 new cases. 
Best not to get Covid here as the death rates are higher.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> Today Australia (one quarter of the population of PH with no mask mandates) had 3,250 new infections while PH only had 725 new cases.
> Best not to get Covid here as the death rates are higher.
> 
> OMO.
> ...


The Philippine only has 725 new cases as the only people who go for testing are those applying for jobs or are going for medical treatment.
If there was some sort of payment if you tested positive, I'm sure the testing centres would be overwhelmed, and the numbers would be much higher!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

magsasaja said:


> I think you and the cashier may have misinterpreted what each other meant.
> The staff have been told to keep wearing their masks, but customers are free to do whatever they want. I’ve been in the Supermarket and other businesses in Los Banos recently and it is not mandatory to wear a mask.
> Same in Manila at the supermarkets, malls, hotels etc.
> What I have noticed is most Filipinos are wearing masks indoors and most foreigners are not.
> Strange thing is the Filipinos will then go to a indoor party with 300 folks they are related to and there won’t be a mask in site. Guess you can only catch it from strangers!


Yes, thats what I thought also just the staff but? And you could be right I got the message mixed up but this was Monday and full of grocery shoppers at South Supermarket and everyone was wearing the mask, the staff the customers and they had what looked like a mask enforcer inside also but maybe she was just security roaming around, I felt uneasy and somewhat pressured so I put the mask back on.

I have that anxiety while in a mall or grocery store also that I'm bringing in the Covid virus but nobody picks on me or confronts me, heck I haven't been out of the country since 2010.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> Yes, thats what I thought also just the staff but? And you could be right I got the message mixed up but this was Monday and full of grocery shoppers at South Supermarket and everyone was wearing the mask, the staff the customers and they had what looked like a mask enforcer inside also but maybe she was just security roaming around, I felt uneasy and somewhat pressured so I put the mask back on.
> 
> I have that anxiety while in a mall or grocery store also that I'm bringing in the Covid virus but nobody picks on me or confronts me, heck I haven't been out of the country since 2010.


I understand the anxiety as my wife suffers from vertigo and sometimes mall, supermarkets can trigger an attack. She can suddenly start to feel very uncomfortable and i don't think the mask helps.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

We are just along the road from the local Elementary and High Schools.

I'd estimate that 80% of the kids are wearing masks on their journeys to and from school...when they are of course outdoors anyway.


----------

